# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  The District @ 119

## G.Walker

Apartment complex planned in Moore | The Journal Record

----------


## flintysooner

Pretty sure that's not in Moore from the location in the article at least.

----------


## G.Walker

> Pretty sure that's not in Moore from the location in the article at least.


If not, very close, we are talking a couple block's difference, if that.

----------


## SoonerDave

> If not, very close, we are talking a couple block's difference, if that.


IT is entirely an Oklahoma City address. At 119th and Western, you're still approximately two miles west of Moore. OKC goes all the way south to 149th. 

The confusion in this area is because the Moore school district goes all the way north to SW 82nd in Oklahoma City, hence some people are left with the wrong impression that SW OKC is really Moore. 

Sorry to nitpick, but Moore doesn't have a 119th, and this article is simply not correct. SW 119th and Western is an Oklahoma City address, served by Oklahoma City utilities. I've lived in this area all my life, and its always been frustrating to hear this mistake - not that there's anything wrong with a Moore address, its just that I don't live in Moore any more than I live in Putnam City or Norman or Tulsa.

----------


## G.Walker

What does it really matter?

 :Fighting32:

----------


## Martin

> what does it really matter?


i don't know... does it matter that a professional news organization accurately states the facts?  how about when the subject matter (business) is the organization's primary focus? from a business perspective these details might be important... whose city services are these new units going to be tied into?  whose city elections will these new residents be voting in?  the way i see it, when it's an organization's job to report the facts; getting the facts correct kind of matters.

-M

----------


## Zuplar

> IT is entirely an Oklahoma City address. At 119th and Western, you're still approximately two miles west of Moore. OKC goes all the way south to 149th. 
> 
> The confusion in this area is because the Moore school district goes all the way north to SW 82nd in Oklahoma City, hence some people are left with the wrong impression that SW OKC is really Moore. 
> 
> Sorry to nitpick, but Moore doesn't have a 119th, and this article is simply not correct. SW 119th and Western is an Oklahoma City address, served by Oklahoma City utilities. I've lived in this area all my life, and its always been frustrating to hear this mistake - not that there's anything wrong with a Moore address, its just that I don't live in Moore any more than I live in Putnam City or Norman or Tulsa.


I agree with pretty much everything you said, except I really consider this part South OKC. I live west of the Will Rogers and people refer to where I live as Mustang, although I have an OKC address and Moore schools. What I find really funny is a lot of the signs around here that are advertising new additions say West Moore schools. I think a lot of the time people, especially around the Mustang, Yukon, SW OKC area tend to refer to where they live by their district. Of course this may because so many of them have kids, but with the way all the city limits are, zip codes that overlap, and districts from towns that service other towns, it's extremely confusing.

----------


## SoonerDave

> What does it really matter?


Because its a news article. From a news source. 

If its something conversational between the two of us, hey, that's one thing. For a news source to get it wrong is a horse of an entirely different color. 

Moore isn't Oklahoma City any more than Woodward is Tulsa, any more than 2+2 = 4.5. It's just not right, and a news source should be the one _getting_ it right.

----------


## catch22

This has been under construction for several months now...

They are late and incorrect.

----------


## SOONER8693

I teach at Westmoore High School, and this is directly north of Westmoore. I can see it across the fence from my classroom window. As an earlier poster said, it is most definitely in OKC. The address at WHS is 12613 S Western, OKC. What bothers me some about this, is, they have taken down a large number of big, old trees for this. Progress?

----------


## Tavia

The apartments being built next to Westmoore High School are called " Traditions @ Westmoore".  I was also sad to see all the tree removal  :Frown:

----------


## Tavia

I looked at a map for this project, it is listed as SE 119th between Choctaw Road and Hiwassee Road???

----------


## SoonerDave

> I looked at a map for this project, it is listed as SE 119th between Choctaw Road and Hiwassee Road???


Either the wrong project or the wrong map  :Smile:

----------


## G.Walker

ApartmentcomplexplannedinsouthwestOKC.pdf

----------


## Tavia

I'm still confused on the location, maybe it is on the east side of SW 119th and Western?  The article also states that there is currently no other apartment construction going on.  Traditions @ Westmoore has been ongoing for the past several months...on Western, south of SW 119th.  If this location is correct, that will make 4 apartment complexes in a 1 mile stretch of Western.

----------


## sharpshooter

Given the property location mentioned in document posted by G.Walker 2 posts above this one, the property shown in the red box seems to be the only possible location.

1 = West of Western Ave.
2 = On 119th Street.
3 = Has a creek running through it.
4 = 14.4 Acres.

----------

